# Fluval Chi



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Anyone got one? What do you think of it? And does anyone know if it will take sand? I presume the filter is all in the top bit, but I've not had a proper look at one yet, and I really fancy one!


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Christie_ZXR said:


> Anyone got one? What do you think of it? And does anyone know if it will take sand? I presume the filter is all in the top bit, but I've not had a proper look at one yet, and I really fancy one!


Shrimp tank = good.

Fish tank = A truly :censor: idea.

It annoys me that many suppliers have pictures of these which are massively overstocked at it results in newbies thinking they can do the same. I accept that an experienced fishkeeper (prepared to monitor water conditions and deal with appropriately) may be able to keep a very small number of very small fish alive in one, but they have very little scope.

Fluval officially state that they are not designed for fish.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

The 25L chi? Providing the flows not too high, should be fine for a single betta or chilli rasbora or something equally tiny as long as you keep on top of w/c etc I should think? I wouldn't want the 17L really tbh. I need to see one running to see what the flows like really before thinking about a betta. I'm dubious about shrimp in one without a lid though? 
Don't worry, I wasn't planning to put a goldfish in it! lol


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

They're not really suited for Betta's though due to the filter design.

Non of my shrimp tanks have covers fitted. They're not filled to the brim though.

The chi is an ornament. It's not an aquarium. The designers have focussed on a pretty toy to place in your living room.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

We have both sizes of the Chi set up, it is a beautiful little tank!

Not suitable for any surface dwelling fish like most danios or siamese fighters etc...

We have them set up really basic coldwater, no fish yet but will have something like 3 x wcmms in the smaller one and 6 x glowlight danios in the larger... we have them set up with plastic plants that you can buy specifically for the Chi tanks...

However, i would JBL Manado as a substrate and plant out the tank with lilaeopsis and eleocharis and/or maybe a cryptocoryne as well. I much prefer real plants and they do help with the filtration in small tanks.

They are tanks but not really aimed at keeping the fish as such. Its a design thing....

But some fish i would like for it:

-Microrasbora (boraras merah or Phoenix Rasbora is a favourite of mine, about 6-8 in the smaller tank and few more in larger)
-White Cloud Mountain Minnows (x3-4 for smaller tank, few more in larger)
-Glowlight Danios (same numbers as minnows if not one or two less).
-Male Endlers Guppies (these would look awesome in this tank!)

-Shrimp!! (cherry shrimp, crystal shrimp etc or in larger Chi, a bamboo shrimp)
-Assassin Snails (look beautiful in blank n yellow colours  )


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Moogloo said:


> We have both sizes of the Chi set up, it is a beautiful little tank!
> 
> Not suitable for any surface dwelling fish like most danios or siamese fighters etc...
> 
> ...


I'm curious....

Why would an employee of a large Aquatic chain condone keeping shoals of fish in a product that the manufacturer has stated is unsuitable for fish?

Is it a sales / profit thing?


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

I think you're getting confused with the 8 litre spec, which is designed for shrimp and plants and hagen do state it's not for fish. Or maybe the ebi or flora? Which are again designed for doing planted tanks for shrimp only, not fish.

The fish recommendations as given by hagen for the chi (25L only) are;

White Cloud mountain minnow
Rainbow Dace
Platy
Zebra Danio
Endler's Guppy
Celetsial Pearl Danio
Ember Tetra
Dwarf Rasbora
Shrimp

1cm of fish to every 3 litres of water is also advised.

Personally, when you consider most manufacturers recommend "cycling" the tank for 3 days then adding goldfish, I think that stocking advice is very, very sensible! It's nice to see a manufacturer making suggestions like those 


It's all here if you want to have a look: 
http://www.hagen.com/pdf/aquatic/NANO_BROCHURE.pdf

Scroll down to the end for the stocking suggestions.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

While WCMM's and danios may stay relatively small, they are fast, active and shoaling who really do need space... I personally wuldn't go less than 2.5-3' for a tank for them. And I'd certainly have more than 3 of them...

I have to question the manufacturing of tanks like this a little... beginners have it hard enough, without dealing with minute volumes of water... for the price of these, people could get a much better/bigger/suitable tank. They've turned fish, living animals, into decroations and ornaments. Yes fish are decrative and attractive, but their needs should never fall behind interior design.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Do you think the light is good enough for growing plants? I wouldn't want to go down the route of co2 etc! Got that on one of my other tanks, and having it on two would be a bit much...lol
The wish list so far is;
chilli rasbora
endler's livebearer
cherry shrimp (dubious about them being suitable)
Nerite Snail
Pygmy Corydoras (hence the sand, but again need to research)
Freshwater gobies (need to research them, just seen them and gone "awww!")

Obv that lot won't fit! but they're just a few ideas. I still need to convince the o/h that tank number 10 isn't a bad idea first...lol
Tbh, I probably won't get one until I've shut down two of my fighter tanks, which won't be for a fair while. But I've got the idea in my head that I really want a complete nano tank with nano fish next, so I'm having a look into whats out there. I love the biorb range, but they are hard work to look after properly (I already have a baby and a 30L, both with extra filtration, and the maintenece is a PITA!) I've got the edge, which is a fantastic tank, and I want something similar in terms of design. With the chi, I was thinking planting in the basket (if possible) and sand around the base, with maybe a titchy bit of bogwood to hide the heater, but I have got plenty of realistic fake plants which I could use.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

I agree about aiming them at beginners, defo not a good plan 
But if you've got a rough idea what you're doing, then I think nano tanks are a great challenge. I really enjoy doing the scaping in minature  

(just to add, I'm no expert! But I like to think I've got a bit of an idea  )


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Christie_ZXR said:


> Do you think the light is good enough for growing plants? I wouldn't want to go down the route of co2 etc! Got that on one of my other tanks, and having it on two would be a bit much...lol
> The wish list so far is;
> chilli rasbora
> endler's livebearer
> ...


I think I may have seen your tank pics on other forums? Have you got some puffer tanks?


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Just the one, I've got a converted baby biorb with a single dwarf puffer in.
It was a bit of an experiment tbh, technically it's too small for him. But he's been in there 6 months now (I think! or thereabouts anyway!) and he's reached full size with no signs of ill health  So I'm happy.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

I have to say, things like the WCMMs and Glowlight Danios (that arent as big or active as zebra danios etc) would do better off in shoals of 30 odd in a nice big tank.... I Loved my heavily planted and over filters sub tropical Glowlight Danio tank, had 30 of them and they were amazing.

But realistically... not many people will go down that route.... we have to sell the tank and id rather they kept 3 or 4 wcmms or danios in it than goldfish....

That aside, the LED lighting is ok really, directly over the center of the tank, i wouldnt go for red plants or really high light stuff but yeah, i dont see why real plants couldnt grow in there  I grew plants in my Fluval Edge and the lighting on those tanks is dire to say the least!


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Dire isn't the word...I gave up in my edge! It's all fake now!


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Christie_ZXR said:


> Just the one, I've got a converted baby biorb with a single dwarf puffer in.
> It was a bit of an experiment tbh, technically it's too small for him. But he's been in there 6 months now (I think! or thereabouts anyway!) and he's reached full size with no signs of ill health  So I'm happy.


:bash:

The Bi-orb is just a fancy goldfish bowl. Not suitable for puffers or any fish IMO


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

yeah.. i'm going with 'don't put fish in it'
a bunch of zebra nerites would be nice


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Christie_ZXR said:


> I think you're getting confused with the 8 litre spec, which is designed for shrimp and plants and hagen do state it's not for fish. Or maybe the ebi or flora? Which are again designed for doing planted tanks for shrimp only, not fish.
> 
> The fish recommendations as given by hagen for the chi (25L only) are;
> 
> ...


No there is no confusion at all with the other models of ornament they make. The link is a revelation though. A Hagen rep did tell me the Chi was never designedd for fish.

That said, if it's 25 lites, lets minue 10% for displacement and work with 22.5 litres. That allows for 7.5cm of fish. So a pair of all the species you mention shold be OK as far as bioload is concerned. Only almost all of them are shoaling species and thus should be kept in groups of 6.

So if we look at the tiny celestial danio, a fish that will grow to 3cm and should be kept in a shoal. So 6 fish x 3 cm x 3 litres = 54. Now tell me it's an ethical tank for fish.

Also, rainbow dace are very active swimmers. As are all shiners. They will grow to 9cm :-

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?ID=2876&AT=red+shiner

So going by your reckoning of 3 litres for every cm of fish, the 25 litre chi is also too small.

Sometimes you need to take a step back, think outside the box and see the big picture. I'm sure you also hoted how Moogloo has avoided my question. As for her commens on adding Lilaeopsis (I'll assume she means brasiiensis as the other species are very rarely seen for sale) I'll wish you good luck if trying to grow it in a tank with such crappy lighting. Also remember that Cryptocoryne carer differs amongst species. Contrary to popular belief amongst LFS staff not all are easy to grow. Only some of the commoner species do well in low light conditions. 

You're best avoiding the Chi to be honest, it's nothing but a tacky toy I'm afraid as far as fish are concerned anyway.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Theres not a lot I can say to that really. Some people like working with nano tanks and some people don't.


----------

